# New Mom- Stuffed Nose



## Roxyrae (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi there,

I am a new Chihuahua mom here and could be completely overreacting but I figured I would post on here to get some advice. I adopted a rescue dog 3 weeks ago and she has gotten comfortable and has settled into her routine. She is 2 years old, has all of her shots, and just got microchipped last week. Her teeth are in great condition and were checked by the vet at the beginning of April. I do daily brushings and have not noticed any change in them. She is not coughing or sneezing.

Yesterday I noticed that my Scout had a stuffy nose. She is still breathing out of it (isn't panting unless she has excessive exercise while playing), but the odd time it will spray clear snot. She is still eating, drinking, and bathrooming normally. I checked online and it said to see if she has a fever. I felt behind her ears and her nose and they do not seem warmer than usual. She is still extremely playful and affectionate, the only thing that has changed with her is the stuffy nose. Should I be taking her to the vet for this? I don't want to bother the vet if this is a first time mom thing.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think this maybe something a vet should check out. If she is a brand new pup, just maybe she has an end of kennel cough, or canine flu. Just to be sure.


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

Archie had that and tbh, ignored it as it wasn't affecting him. If he was lethargic, not eating, fever, watery eyes etc then would put it down to canine flu or just a cold! But as he had no other symptoms that made me rush to a vet than I let it go and he's fine now.
Just keep him hydrated and make sure he's eating I suppose.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Don't know where you live, but here in MD the pollen has been awful.


----------



## Roxyrae (Apr 5, 2016)

The pollen has been awful here as well. The news says that allergy season is in full gear (and I believe it, I have been stuffed up for the past week). I will wait a little and see if anything changes and then take her to the vet if she doesn't get better/gets worse. Yesterday she was very playful and had quite a cardio workout with the game she was playing haha.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

When we adopted our Chihuahua/Pug mix a few years ago, she came home with a stuffy nose. They decided to send her home with some antibiotics, just in case she had kennel cough. Besides the stuffy nose, however, she was fine. It cleared up after being on he antibiotics, but it could have been just a coincidence. 

Maybe you can call the vet to see if they'd recommend an appointment. They can also recommend a dose for Benadryl if they feel that would be appropriate.

Better safe than sorry. People bring in their dogs for an appointment for a lot less.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Tango has that issue too. It's allergies for him. I've spent a bunch of money at the Vet trying to get the congestion and the sneezing and such under control. Nope. My Vet finally said the only thing I can do is move to Alaska!  

It's annoying, but other than that it's OK, we just live with it. We both suffer from seasonal allergies, so I know what the poor thing is going through.


----------



## Roxyrae (Apr 5, 2016)

Tink said:


> Tango has that issue too. It's allergies for him. I've spent a bunch of money at the Vet trying to get the congestion and the sneezing and such under control. Nope. My Vet finally said the only thing I can do is move to Alaska!
> 
> It's annoying, but other than that it's OK, we just live with it. We both suffer from seasonal allergies, so I know what the poor thing is going through.



Thanks for your reply! My allergies are out of control right now too, so it looks like Scout and I are two peas in the pod. She has not gotten any worse (or coughing) and is still super playful. I am finding she is resting more during the afternoon but the weather has really warmed up where I live so she's probably just feeling the heat (and played out since has not played that hard in over a month due to her adoption and warm up time).


----------

